# Retching



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny keeps acting like she is going to vomit, but nothing is coming out. She did it on our walk today and I thought maybe the neck of her harness was too tight so I loosened it (it is a Park avenue harness) but it didn't make a difference. She has been dry heaving all afternoon randomly.. She did actually vomit a little bit on my bed, it was some of the treat I had just fed her. I am wondering if she has something stuck in the back of her throat.. Has anyone had this happen before?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like she just feels nauseated. Rest her tummy for a day and start in again at just half regular portions.

You can also make a syrup/broth out of slippery elm powder. (At vitamin stores or health food stores). It comes in a capsule. Empty a capsule into a few teaspoons of warm water and mix well. Most dogs really like the taste, it's a little bit sweet. It coats the GI tract and soothes upset tummies.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi you might bring her out and see if shell eat some grass i dont know why but my buster eats grass to settle a belly problem and then poops all green but its just full of grass it seems to make him stop dry heaving good luck


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Didn't you just cut her food back recently? She may just be hungry as she is used to getting more.

If you give her some saltine cracker (not a lot) mid day it might help her keep this from happening while her body adjusts to less food...I know it really helps pregnant bitches with morning sickness and I don't see why it wouldn't also help settle an otherwise hungry tummy?


----------

